
Facebook, Take Note: In China’s ‘New Era,’ the Communist Party Comes First - propman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-take-note-in-chinas-new-era-the-communist-party-comes-first-1509615006
======
propman
[http://archive.is/IAsol](http://archive.is/IAsol)

Archive.is link above. Thoughts on striking profits vs compromising morals and
ethics. The ovation for the dictatorship/communist/Orwellian speech was very
disheartening

